# Hilfe ! Gaming PC Hardware Beratung ca 800-900 euro



## Aynee (26. Dezember 2013)

Hi Leute,


ich habe von einem Freund erfahren das mir hier bestimmt geholfen werden kann. Deswegen habe ich mich erst mal angemeldet und teile euch jetzt meine Sorgen mit 

Ich möchte für meinem PC ca. 800 - 900 Euro ausgeben, vielleicht auch etwas mehr aber so als grobes Ziel.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da etwas behilflich sein, weil ich verzweifle, langsam in dem riesen Jungle an Hardware teilen.

Ein paar Fakten:

- Ich möchte nicht übertakten. ( bzw. hatte ich nicht vor)
- Ich möchte ein solides System was gut zusammen passt.
- Ich spiele so Sachen wie DayZ, LOL, WoW, Battelfield etc.
- Nebenbei würde ich auch gerne einen Stream laufen lassen.

        			  	        Das sind so die wichtigsten Sachen, die mir eingefallen sind. Das ich  für knappe 1000 Euro kein super High End PC bekomme ist mir bewusst  aber ich erwarte für das Geld schon eine ordentliche Leistung.


Ich hab mich ja auch mal umgeschaut und was haltet ihr von den diversen i7 Prozessoren auf einem Asrock board?

Ich danke euch schon mal im voraus und freu mich auf eure Antworten.
Wenn  es geht und ihr lust habt, schreibt doch ein kleines Feedback dazu, ich  interessiere mich für das Thema und würde gerne dazu lernen und eure  Entscheidung nachvollziehen ) 

Ahoiiiii 

(ich hoffe Kaufberatung ist das richtige Forum  )


----------



## svd (26. Dezember 2013)

Ja, "Kaufberatung" passt. 

Das aktuelle Hardwarespecial zum PC Kauf ist eine gute Lektüre und gibt dir einen Überblick, was momentan so in einen neuen Gaming PC gehört.

Da dein Budget recht hoch (ja, isses  ) ist, würde ich zB den 700€ PC als Basis verwenden, mit der Grafikkarte aus der 850€ Zusammenstellung kombinieren und zusätzlich eine 120GB SSD für das Betriebssystem (schon vorhanden, oder muss das auch gekauft (~40€) werden?) dazunehmen.


----------



## Aynee (26. Dezember 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, ich werde mir das jetzt anschauen und mich dann nochmal melden  

SSD und normale Festplatte sind schon vorhanden, da hab ich aber kein einfluss drauf da ich die für umsonst mitgebracht kriege


----------



## Aynee (26. Dezember 2013)

Also, der PC für 850 euro sieht echt gut aus ) da bleibt dann auch noch ein bisschen Geld über das Gefällt mir auch sehr gut. 

Danke für die schnelle hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2013)

Ist der Preis mit oder ohne Windows?

Du bekommst für 800€ schon nen starken PC, bei dem man an sich nicht noch mehr ausgeben "muss", weil sich das kaum lohnt. Das Grundgerüst:

Ein Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3 (das ist ein i7, nur ohne eigene Grafikeinheit und deutlich günstiger) ca 210€
ruhiger CPU-Kühler ca 25€
Mainboard um die 80€
2x4GB DDR3-1600 RAM ca 70€
Gehäuse ca 50€
Netzteil Markenmodell ab 450W ca 50€
Festplatte 1000GB ca 50€
DVD-Laufwerk ca. 15€

Das sind dann etwa 550€. Dazu dann eine AMD R9 280X oder Nvidia GTX 770, das sind dann plus 240 bis 280 Euro, also zusammen 830€.

Vom Rest kannst Du dann entweder wenn nötig Windows nehmen oder aber eine SSD mit 120GB für ca 80€, auf die Du Windows und alle Programme außer Games installieren kannst, und einiges an Bildern, Musik usw. würde auch draufpassen, vlt auch das ein oder andere Lieblingsgame. Ne SSD macht aber grad den Windowsalltag gefühlt viel schneller, weil kleine Programme und Ordner usw. sich dank der superschnellen Zugriffs- und Ladezeit einer SSD sehr schnell öffnen - die Leistung des PCs ändert sich aber nicht, daher ist das für Spiele nicht so wichtig, da sich "nur" die Ladezeiten verbessern und SSDs mit genug Speicherplatz für Windows UND ich sag mal 200-300GB an Games direkt über 220€ kosten.

Bei zB hardwareversand.de kannst Du einen PC nach Wunsch zusammenbauen lassen, die haben bis 31.12 noch ne Aktion (5€ für den Zusammenbau statt 20€) hardwareversand.de - Konfigurieren Sie Ihren Wunsch-PC 

Ein Beispiel siehe Bild - du kannst natürlich zB beim Gehäuse usw. auch andere nehmen, wichtig wäre nur dser Xeon, 8GB DDR3-1600 RAM und eine R9 280X oder GTX 770 als Grafikkarte. Das Netzteil auf dem Bild ist an sich viel zu viel, manchmal ist der PC-Konfigurator so eingestellt, dass er bei guten Grafikkarten "zu viel" Watt verlangt... an sich reicht ein zB BeQuiet L7 mit ca 500W für ca. 50€ aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 *edit* vom Prinzip her wäre das ähnlich wie die Idee mit dem mix auf dem 700€-PC und dem teureren PC


----------



## Aynee (26. Dezember 2013)

Also ich habe genau 930 euro zur verfügung  davon muss aber noch ein Bildschirm her. SSD und Festplatte bekomme ich gestellt und ein Laufwerk auch. 

Ich werde den Pc selber zusammen bauen, ein bisschen spaß muss ja sein  ( keine sorge, mein Vater kennt sich damit aus der wird mir über die schulter gucken ) 

Ich berichte nochmal wenn alle Teile angekommen sind und mein Freund zusammen gebaut ist 

Danke


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2013)

Okay, SSD und HDD plus Laufwerk, da sparst Du ja ca 1401-50€ - für 150€ bekommst Du schon nen ganz passablen Monitor. zudem sparst Du auch am Netzteil, weil "meines" wie gesagt zwangsweise an sich zu viel ist.

 Beim Board kannst Du auch noch 10-20€ sparen, wenn Du willst. Nur bei der CPU und der Grafikkarten würd ich nicht drunter gehen, allerdings kann es gut sein, dass die R9 280X nach Weihnachten wieder besser verfügbar und dann auch für nur 230-240€ zu haben ist. GELISTET ist sie zu dem Preis, aber eben derzeit nur für höhere Preise verfügbar.


----------



## Aynee (26. Dezember 2013)

http://www.hardwareversand.de/pccon...nded.heatConductivePasteExtended.0=28948:1010

Habe es jetzt soweit zusammen


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2013)

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich jetzt wirklich DEINEN Warenkorb sehe, weil da zum einen trotzdem ne SSD und das "zu starke" Netzeil usw. dabei ist, aber auch Wärmeleitpaste, die ich nicht drin hatte (ist an sich beim Kühler schon dabei). Du kannst natürlich so oder so zB auch ein anderes Gehäuse oder so nehmen.


----------



## Aynee (27. Dezember 2013)

also das Gehäuse kann ich auch wechseln? i-was worauf ich achten muss dabei? 
wenn ich ein schwächeres Netzteil nehme muss ich dabei auf etwas achten?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2013)

Wenn es so ab 45€ aufwärts kostet, reichen 450W und zwei Stecker für PCIe für den Strom. zB eben ein BeQuiet L7 mit ca 500W reicht locker. 

 Und Gehäuse: hier Kaufberatung Gehäuse für Gamer-PCs: 30 Modelle als Kauftipp  sind u.a Kauftipps, wo auch die Maße für Grafikkarten usw. drinstehen - um die 40-50€ sind zB das Cooltek CT Karmides, das Sharkoon REX3 Value oder Cooler Master N400 ganz gut, weil die auch 2x USB3.0 vorne an der Front haben


----------



## Aynee (27. Dezember 2013)

Danke


----------

